# Pandemic Erodes Gig Economy Work



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/18/technology/gig-economy-pandemic.html


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

this is madness........a government decree when we dont even have reliable statistics. The supreme court should rule on if businesses could be forced to shutdown

https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/17...e-are-making-decisions-without-reliable-data/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is madness........a government decree when we dont even have reliable statistics. The supreme court should rule on if businesses could be forced to shutdown
> 
> https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/17...e-are-making-decisions-without-reliable-data/


Martial Law 
Alleviates any court decesions . . .

Hard or Easy

You are going into isolation.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is madness........a government decree when we dont even have reliable statistics. The supreme court should rule on if businesses could be forced to shutdown
> 
> https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/17...e-are-making-decisions-without-reliable-data/


There is plenty of reliable data coming out of Italy......... that is more where our current Gov't decisions are coming from than the propaganda crap China has twisted and tossed out. For all we know the figures from China are 5x worse than what they are telling us.

A bigger issue in Italy is since their health system has been overwhelmed from COVID-19 cases, other "deaths" are increasing because they can't treat them. Those figures probably won't start coming out for some time now. But reports from medical staff on the front lines in Italy tell stories of "no room at the inn". Heart attack? Sorry, we don't have anymore beds for you or a Dr. to treat you......... that is what we are fighting to prevent happening in the US.

p.s. - I was very skeptical about this a week ago. Reading, researching and listening has changed my stance. Although the dominant pessimist in me wants to scream otherwise.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

This is a big deal. Half the population could be infected. We must hunker down, we must close shop for at least 3 months if not more. So far 155 Americans have died here are some examples of the deaths in America. And for the record Donovan Mitchell and Kevin Durant are irresponsible for broadcasting to the world they have no symptoms.

*- An 82-year-old woman with emphysema died in a New York City hospital.

- A 69-year-old man from Bergen County who was treated at Hackensack University Medical Center died March 10. He had a history of diabetes, hypertension, atrial fibrillation, gastrointestinal bleeding and emphysema, said Judith Persichilli, the state's health commissioner.

- A 79-year-old woman had been suffering from heart failure and lung disease before contracting the virus. She died in a New York City hospital. *

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/17/health/coronavirus-united-states-deaths/index.html


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> This is a big deal. Half the population could be infected. We must hunker down, we must close shop for at least 3 months if not more. So far 155 Americans have died here are some examples of the deaths in America. And for the record Donovan Mitchell and Kevin Durant are irresponsible for broadcasting to the world they have no symptoms.
> 
> *- An 82-year-old woman with emphysema died in a New York City hospital.
> 
> ...


these are elderly people susceptible to any flu strain

155 people passing from catching this flu is a fraction of the usual 56,000 dying from the common flu each and every year

again, literally no reason to completely shut down our entire economy for this, none

to believe that Italy is the only country supposedly experiencing large amounts of deaths outside of China makes little sense


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> these are elderly people susceptible to any flu strain
> 
> 155 people passing from catching this flu is a fraction of the usual 56,000 dying from the common flu each and every year
> 
> ...


The rate of fatality is the important number if they let Covid 19 run its course like the common flu the death toll would reach just sigh of 100k in the USA alone, millions worldwide.

Take a second to consider ALL doctors and scientists gobally are concerned at the moment.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The rate of fatality is the important number if they let Covid 19 run its course like the common flu the death toll would reach just sigh of 100k in the USA alone, millions worldwide.
> 
> Take a second to consider ALL doctors and scientists gobally are concerned at the moment.


because the "cool thing" right now is to promote how bad this weak flu strain is

there is literally no reason they should be shutting down our entire country and scaring everyone into hating each other

it's simply an agenda to ensure Trump or Biden wins


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> because the "cool thing" right now is to promote how bad this weak *flu strain* is


It's pretty neat that we have people posting here who are studying to be genetics researchers, and they can weigh in on such important matters of fact.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> it's simply an agenda to ensure Trump or Biden wins


Yes.... one of these 2 will win. You got one thing right.....

Hopefully "weak flu strain" is all this ends up being in several months.

Meanwhile, my sister-in-law's brother is in critical condition in Chicago with COVID-19. <50. Healthy person. Hopefully not the first death in our family from this.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> because the "cool thing" right now is to promote how bad this weak flu strain is
> 
> there is literally no reason they should be shutting down our entire country and scaring everyone into hating each other
> 
> it's simply an agenda to ensure Trump or Biden wins


I agree, they shouldn't be trying to scare everyone. I hate this fear mongering :rollseyes:.

However we do need to take significant course of action to stop this thing. Imho they are trying to limp us to spring/summer where this virus will be less potent.

People outside instead of clustered, virus cant survive on surface long in heat, the hot air is particularly great for respiratory sickness. Schools will be on planned shutdown etc



DriverMark said:


> Yes.... one of these 2 will win. You got one thing right.....
> 
> Hopefully "weak flu strain" is all this ends up being in several months.
> 
> Meanwhile, my sister-in-law's brother is in critical condition in Chicago with COVID-19. <50. Healthy person. Hopefully not the first death in our family from this.


Sorry to hear this. This was what I was trying to say in oh so many words. I really hope your in law pulls through.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> However we do need to take significant course of action to stop this thing. Imho they are trying to limp us to spring/summer where this virus will be less potent.
> 
> People outside instead of clustered, virus cant survive on surface long in heat, the hot air is particularly great for respiratory sickness. Schools will be on planned shutdown etc


Clearly the solution is to burn down the schools. &#128293;&#127979;


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> It's pretty neat that we have people posting here who are studying to be genetics researchers, and can weigh in on such important matters of fact.


Lol Wikipedia geez


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Clearly the solution is to burn down the schools. &#128293;&#127979;


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> p.s. - I was very skeptical about this a week ago. Reading, researching and listening has changed my stance. Although the dominant pessimist in me wants to scream otherwise.


Same here. At this point my main fear is getting even just a little sick as they won't let me work my day job then and as a contractor I don't have sick days.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

flattenmycurve said:


> Lol Wikipedia geez


I actually proudly post Wikipedia articles here because sourcing pedants hate it.

Don't worry, I will not cite Wikipedia in my dissertation on Uber driver psychology.

@flattenmycurve are you my favorite UP sock puppet? I think you might be. &#129510;


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I agree, they shouldn't be trying to scare everyone. I hate this fear mongering :rollseyes:.
> 
> However we do need to take significant course of action to stop this thing. Imho they are trying to limp us to spring/summer where this virus will be less potent.


there's nothing to stop

there's a reason not one single person is coming on here telling me they know someone that has died from this fake virus or has even gotten sick from it

not one person

i'm not the only person that has noticed that nobody I know has gotten sick, I'm just the only person mentioning it because it's not the "cool thing" to do

everyone thinks it's cool to talk about how cool this virus is changing our lives when it's only the governments martial law order that is destroying our country


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I actually proudly post Wikipedia articles here because sourcing pedants hate it.
> 
> Don't worry, I will not cite Wikipedia in my dissertation on Uber driver psychology.


Just wish they would stop asking me for money... it's like a feed the hungry commercial late night on every search.



uberdriverfornow said:


> there's nothing to stop
> 
> there's a reason not one single person is coming on here telling me they know someone that has died from this fake virus or has even gotten sick from it
> 
> ...


Ask @Lissetti if anyone she knows is sick


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just wish they would stop asking me for money... it's like a feed the hungry commercial late night on every search.


Yeah, Wikipedia doesn't need the money as badly as they ask for it. It's ridiculous.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just wish they would stop asking me for money... it's like a feed the hungry commercial late night on every search.
> 
> 
> Ask @Lissetti if anyone she knows is sick


https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/deaths.htm
Influenza and Pneumonia: 55,672

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/cases-updates/cases-in-us.html
Total deaths: 150

let me know if you need me to put that in layman's terms for you

more people die from car accidents each day than have died in total from this seasons common flu strain better known as Covid 19


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/deaths.htm
> Influenza and Pneumonia: 55,672
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/cases-updates/cases-in-us.html
> ...


Covid 19 has just reached the USA and begun effecting people. That's like trying to quote how bad the winter is in late October.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/deaths.htm
> Influenza and Pneumonia: 55,672
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/cases-updates/cases-in-us.html
> ...


They're flattening the curve their actions will save millions they'll be hero's everyone gets $1000 it'll be a new brave world when it's over the people will celebrate our brave leaders for taking such steps


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Covid 19 has just reached the USA and begun effecting people. That's like trying to quote how bad the winter is in late October.


we've had it since South Korea had it and somehow they reported an astronomical amount of cases(which i'm not buying to begin with)



flattenmycurve said:


> They're flattening the curve their actions will save millions they'll be hero's everyone gets $1000 it'll be a new brave world when it's over the people will celebrate our brave leaders for taking such steps


sure, whatever you say, mr New World Order new member



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Covid 19 has just reached the USA and begun effecting people. That's like trying to quote how bad the winter is in late October.


furthermore ....55,000 vs 150 isn't hard to understand


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> we've had it since South Korea had it and somehow they reported an astronomical amount of cases(which i'm not buying to begin with)
> 
> 
> sure, whatever you say, mr New World Order new member
> ...


I see... no matter what is said by whom ever you will disagree. How about you just say business has been bad and you need/want your rideshare money to return to normal.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I see... no matter what is said by whom ever you will disagree. How about you just say business has been bad and you need/want your rideshare money to return to normal.


I'm quoting from the actual CDC website and you still don't want to believe the facts ?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'm quoting from the actual CDC website and you still don't want to believe the facts ?


Actually you keep ignoring the rate of fatality. There is no difference in 1:10 and 100:1000

You are purposely ignoring the higher rate of death because it doesn't fit your argument.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Actually you keep ignoring the rate of fatality. There is no difference in 1:10 and 100:1000
> 
> You are purposely ignoring the higher rate of death because it doesn't fit your argument.












any other questions, feel free to let me know


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is madness........a government decree when we dont even have reliable statistics. The supreme court should rule on if businesses could be forced to shutdown
> 
> https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/17...e-are-making-decisions-without-reliable-data/


They've been looking closely at what's been happening in China, Iran, Italy, etc. It's not difficult to see the problems. The larger problem is that the US can't lock down like China has done and it will likely require more time to get it under control once serious spreading shows up. Too many are out and about without knowing whether or not they are spreading it. And, Uber is a very efficient way to pass disease along. That's why business is drying up. We'll likely be reaching a point soon where most of the rides are to a hospital.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> View attachment 433291
> 
> 
> any other questions, feel free to let me know


We had 150 million cases of Covid 19 in the USA? &#128514;


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> We had 150 million cases of Covid 19 in the USA? &#128514;


keep playing dumb to deflect from losing this argument


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> because the "cool thing" right now is to promote how bad this weak flu strain is
> 
> there is literally no reason they should be shutting down our entire country and scaring everyone into hating each other
> 
> it's simply an agenda to ensure Trump or Biden wins


If that's the case, why did China lock down millions of their people? Have you seen the drones flying in China to make sure everyone stayed inside? This is a nasty disease that is now showing up in younger people too as more numbers are coming out.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> keep playing dumb to deflect from losing this argument


That was real. Do you honestly think the death rate was 171: 150m opsies:

Okay well fix that for you then


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

NoPool4Me said:


> If that's the case, why did China lock down millions of their people? Have you seen the drones flying to make sure everyone stayed inside? This is a nasty disease that is now showing up in younger people too as more numbers are coming out.


I don't believe anything that comes out of communist China and neither should you.

That's a country that hates its people and gives them no rights.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That was real. Do you honestly think the death rate was 171: 150m opsies:


https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/cases-updates/cases-in-us.html
What part of 150 deaths as taken directly from the CDC website are you not understanding ?


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I don't believe anything that comes out of communist China and neither should you.
> 
> That's a country that hates its people and gives them no rights.
> 
> ...


We have very few confirmed cases due to very little testing thus far. If China, Italy, France, Spain and Iran are any indication, it will be coming to a person near you!

Edit to add video link that shows how cases blow up.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

NoPool4Me said:


> We have very few confirmed cases due to very little testing thus far. If China, Italy, France, Spain and Iran are any indication, it will be coming to a person near you!


you don't need to be tested to feel symptoms if this thing is as bad as they are making it out to be


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I don't believe anything that comes out of communist China and neither should you.
> 
> That's a country that hates its people and gives them no rights.
> 
> ...


Actually death toll if everyone catch Covid 19 in USA with 1.7% fatality rate, which is much lower than the pegged 3.4 the WHO puts it at.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Actually death toll if everyone catch Covid 19 in USA with 1.7% fatality rate, which is much lower than the pegged 3.4 the WHO puts it at.
> 
> View attachment 433298


lol ya if everyone dies in a car accident the death rate would be 100% too

if everyone dies from a falling tree the death rate would be 100%


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol ya if everyone dies in a car accident the death rate would be 100% too
> 
> if everyone dies from a falling tree the death rate would be 100%
> 
> ...


Your logic doesn't make sense where are you getting 100% death rate?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Your logic doesn't make sense where are you getting 100% death rate?


well, we're assuming everyone dies


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Actually death toll if everyone catch Covid 19 in USA with 1.7% fatality rate, which is much lower than the pegged 3.4 the WHO puts it at.
> 
> View attachment 433298


We still don't have enough numbers in the US to peg a final fatality rate. What we do know is there is a need to avoid passing it on and overwhelming our health system.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> well, we're assuming everyone dies


No I didnt &#128514;

Go reread what I posted you misunderstood the meaning.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Your logic doesn't make sense where are you getting 100% death rate?


with 150 people dead from Covid 19 that means everyone is going to die, is your argument


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> with 150 people dead from Covid 19 that means everyone is going to die, is your argument


If that's what you read from my post &#128514; then you are broadcasting to all your intelligence level.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

NoPool4Me said:


> We still don't have enough numbers in the US to peg a final fatality rate. What we do know is there is a need to avoid passing it on and overwhelming our health system.


150 dead from covid19 in three months vs 153 dying each day from the common flu

https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/deaths.htm


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> We had 150 million cases of Covid 19 in the USA? &#128514;


Of course not but millions HAVE it who will never be tested, never know they have it, spread it, recover never knowing they had it, many will show symptoms & also recover, only the few tested are being used for the death rates which skews the numbers when all is said and done it's death rate is that of a strong flu MILLIONS have it today it been being spreading it for months by NBA players, business travellers, etc etc etc

The media & panic will kill more, the suicides from people going broke will kill more


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

flattenmycurve said:


> Of course not but millions HAVE it who will never be tested, never know they have it, spread it only the few tested are being used for the death rates which skews the numbers when all said and done it's death rate is that of a string flu MILLIONS have it today it been being spread for months by NBA players, business travellers, etc etc etc


First confirmed case was mid January for USA...


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> First confirmed case was mid January for USA...


That means thousands had it in January so millions have it now

Maybe the health system wouldn't be so overwhelmed if we didn't spend trillions killing brown people for access to their natural resources & poppy fields or let CEOs make 50+ million a year human trafficking labor via apps

Either way if I get it I get it there's no stopping it lol gotta eat


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

flattenmycurve said:


> Of course not but millions HAVE it who will never be tested, never know they have it, spread it, recover never knowing they had it, many will show symptoms & also recover, only the few tested are being used for the death rates which skews the numbers when all is said and done it's death rate is that of a strong flu MILLIONS have it today it been being spreading it for months by NBA players, business travellers, etc etc etc
> 
> The media & panic will kill more, the suicides from people going broke will kill more


if an apple falls from a tree in the forest, did it really fall ?


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

uberdriverfornow said:


> if an apple falls from a tree in the forest, did it really fall ?


Yup one of God's creatures saw it a bug, a squirrel, a bird... if not it rots and becomes another tree it's the cycle of life people die everyday and people are born everyday world keeps spinning maybe the apple gets eaten by a bat that a China man puts in his soup and transforms into Kung flu haha if a flutterby flaps it's wings in Wuhan does a tsunami strike the US economy

I ponder I ponder


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

flattenmycurve said:


> Yup one of God's creatures saw it a bug, a squirrel, a bird... if not it rots and becomes another tree it's the cycle of life people die everyday and people are born everyday world keeps spinning maybe the apple gets eaten by a bat that a China man puts in his soup and transforms into Kung flu haha if a flutterby flaps it's wings in Wuhan does a tsunami strike the US economy
> 
> I ponder I ponder


if 152 people die each day from the common flu but 150 die in 2 months from Covid19, which one should we be worried about ?

https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/deaths.htm


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> 150 dead from covid19 in three months vs 153 dying each day from the common flu
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/deaths.htm


I've never seen China lock down millions for the commun flu.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

NoPool4Me said:


> I've never seen China lock down millions for the commun flu.


Nah they just do that if you quote the Dali lama or come from a certain ethnic background lmao


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

NoPool4Me said:


> I've never seen China lock down millions for the commun flu.


apparently, now you have


----------



## MarkMan (Mar 4, 2020)

This is a virus that will mostly affect the ignorant, the Limbaughs, the Hanitys, the faux news viewers. 

Noticed how quiet the Evangelicals are? They are usually the first who say that this is because god hates the liberals, gays, Democrats etc. Now they’ve got a virus that goes after the old (and presumably more conservative) crowd. Not a peep from them


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok guys...two things to make note of..

The Corona virus loves cool and dry...

High heat and humidity kills it...

So Florida is a good place to be...

Also watch taking your meds...

There is reports that blood pressure meds...

Are enhancing uptake of the virus...

Consult your doctor accordingly...

Personally I have stopped Lisinopril...

I dont need it for now...8>)

Rakos








PS. I am in no way dispensing medical advice...do your own research and decide for yourself...Good Luck all you ants...8>)


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I don't feel good when I miss a pill but I'm on a low dose of bp meds so hopefully they won't be a problem. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Robertmt (Jun 16, 2017)

MarkMan said:


> This is a virus that will mostly affect the ignorant, the Limbaughs, the Hanitys, the faux news viewers.
> 
> Noticed how quiet the Evangelicals are? They are usually the first who say that this is because god hates the liberals, gays, Democrats etc. Now they've got a virus that goes after the old (and presumably more conservative) crowd. Not a peep from them


Is misspelling "Hannity" a sign of ignorance? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is madness














MarkMan said:


> This is a virus that will mostly affect the ignorant


If you'd like to know why you're so hilariously ironic, I suggest you look up the definitions of "affect" versus "effect".

Don't want you to be ignorant or anything.


----------



## MarkMan (Mar 4, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 433414
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm an Uber driver, not very intelligent and bad at math and shpelling


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Imagine if this virus was 1/99999999th of what they claimed it is.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is madness........a government decree when we dont even have reliable statistics. The supreme court should rule on if businesses could be forced to shutdown
> 
> https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/17...e-are-making-decisions-without-reliable-data/


All the data in the world would not convince you. You already know more than everyone else.


----------

